# Mad itching and THK Embark



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So Echo (pwd) is on 100% The Honest Kitchen Embark. She is itching like mad. I've got her on a flea med already, and I've flea combed her 2 days in a row and nothing. She's generally itchy right after eating, and she scratches and scratches her sides only. 

No new cleaning products (I use super gentle cleaners because of my own allergies) or shampoo products. 

Anyone ever have similar results?

My other 3 are ok as far as no itching but tons of poop as usual and Jack is peeing a lot more than typical. 

I really, really want to love THK, I do! :twitch:
Still have ⅓ box of Embark to go and a whole 10lb box of Love to feed. 
:/


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Dog may be allergic to the turkey in it? My westie mix can't eat anything with feathers...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

COuld be. She is quite fine on PetGuard. which is chicken based. 
I am thinking maybe it's the herbs and things in there. Generally you "treat" with herbs for a specific ailment until they start to itch, then you stop herb treatment. I'm not sure though, but we have a few more days worth of THK to go through.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I would contact HK from their web page. I have found them to be very responsive and helpful. I fed Embark to my two guys with no problem, but am getting soft stools from my Pug, formed but soft, on HK Force, which is chicken based. I would be curious about what response you get from HK.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

They're on vacation through the new year, but I will ask. Second ingredient after Turkey is flax seed, so I'm wondering if that may be the culprit.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm guessing that since your dog can eat chicken based kibbles, that it's not the turkey. Here's a link to a thread from this site regarding problems with flaxseed (some were feeding the oil, some the ground dried type): http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3890-anyone-have-problem-flaxseed-oil.html. Sounds like it could be a problem in some dogs, so you may be onto something here!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, I had to check the ingredients list as I found it hard to believe that they'd have so much flaxseed in it. And, yeah you are right (of course). I wonder what their theory is behind that? I sure wouldn't feel comfortable feeding that much flaxseed to my dogs and I have heard of some dogs that are allergic to it. Can you get another type of THK and maybe mix it together? I've heard THK it's a really good food and a lot of people seem to get great results with it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought it was odd that flaxseed would be #2 on the ingredient list, but it is! Their poop reflects that, for sure! They are enormous, and green from the parsley that's in there, and my PWD's poop looks like horse poop LOL. 

I need to finish up this box since it's very close to its expiration date, but I have a box of Love, some Fromm Surf N Turf, and some PetGuard Lifespan to feed, too. The original plan was the THK was for a topper, but I hadn't realized I grabbed a box that had less than 2 weeks till its expiration date. The store I got it from is a major pain in the rear about returning open things, so I figured I'd better get it used up and am feeding it 100%. The Love will be a topper. (and flax seed is the 4th ingredient (Still seems like a lot!).


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

why not do a quick switch and see how the dog is?

i wouldn't feed it just cause you have it , if it might be causing the itching.
and it might not be the protein as you have said, and could be almost anything.

i have one of those . we are on venison now, no chicken meal, lamb meal , fish meal, chicken carcass or chicken fat. and ziwi peak is NOT going to be this dog's food. i may actually go to hare today and get bone in venison, rabbit, llama and goat. much to my dislike as my husband is a butcher in a prime shop but doesn't carry this stuff. 
it figures.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Embark is the THK I've used the most but no problems with itching.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

bett said:


> why not do a quick switch and see how the dog is?
> 
> i wouldn't feed it just cause you have it , if it might be causing the itching.
> .


I could feed her a meal of just fromm tonight and see what happens. She is itching and scratching just her sides again this morning after eating. 

Not sure I'll feed THK again  once the 10lbs of the Love is gone.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

This is not helpful for the itching issue, but after several days on Force my Pug's stools are now normal, so it appears, at least for the Pug with a somewhat sensitive stomach, that I do have to transition when I switch from one HK to another, notwithstanding that HK told me that it is not necessary.

Also, I had thought my Pug allergic to Flaxseed from a prior bad food experience with Flaxseed, but both the Embark and Force have it listed second, and he is having no issues with it. I wonder if it has something to do with how it is used in the food?

Do I understand correctly, that she is itching after eating the HK Love, as well as after eating the HK Embark?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have not yet tried her on the Love. She is still on Embark (enough to last through Saturday). Interestingly, I "raised" her on Embark, Thrive and Love and I didn't notice this mad itching then, but I suppose, repeated exposure to anything can lead to allergic reactions. 

I'm regretting putting them on this food. I always have some issue with it. The first time around it was tons of poop. Still have that problem, the dogs take FULL enormous poops every time I take them outside. Formed at least, thankfully, but every time? 

Once the Love is gone, I won't feed THK again, as much as I love the company and the idea of the food, it keeps not working for us.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

You have to do what you feel is best for your dogs. If the HK is not working, for whatever reason, then you should certainly stop feeding it to them. For the moment, i am still happy with it.The stools are now firm, and no itching or, in my Pug's case, licking. I plan to switch them each month, between Embark, Force, Love, and Keal, and see how they do. A four pound bag lasts a little over two weeks for my two small dogs. So, a little less then two bags a month. Expensive, but I trust the company and like the concept.

I am hoping that by rotating that way, I can prevent an allergy from developing. Time will tell.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So today, no Embark for Echo. She got Fromm Surf n Turf with a little bit of THK Love and the usual yogurt dollop for her breakfast. So far- no mad itching. By this time after eating on Embark she was scratching her sides furiously. Her coat looks terrible - dull and dry- and that's only with 2 weeks of 100% embark.  And shedding like mad. Definitely on my do not try again list!

The Fromm usually whips her coat back into shape so we'll see how that goes.

Edit: Spoke too soon. Itching sides. I suppose it does take a little while for the food to work out of the system, either that or it could be the Love.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Why not try just the Fromm for awhile and see if the itching stops? Give it enough time for the HK to get out of her system. Then if the itching stops you will know that it was the HK. if you continue with the HK Love topping, you really won't know what is causing the issue. 

At least, that is what I would do in your situation.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

itching won't go away immediately after switching foods. it takes time to see that change.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Just feeding her Fromm all by itself with some warm water. So far so good! I'll add in the love in a week or so if the itching has stopped and see what happens.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Great. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I will. Either way I have to use up a whole 10lb box of Love :0 If my "littles" (my 3 little dogs) eat it exclusively it will last me about 40 days. If I'm able to feed some to Echo without mad itches, that would be great too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh boy. So she can handle about ⅛ cup of Love mixed in her kibble and not itch. I gave her 100% Love today and back to mad, mad itching. Her coat looks awful by the way and her shedding is insane.  

I can't wait to use it all up (on the other 3 dogs, not Echo). Wish it hadn't cost so much, I'd throw it out. Very unhappy.  I really, really wanted these to work.


----------

